# 2019 Seat Covers



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

There should be a little tag on the side of the seat if there is an airbag in them - I don't _think_ the Cruze has airbags in the seats - I believe they're SABICs.

We have one of those big car-wide seat covers that slings from all the headrests for the rear bench when our little dude is in the car.


----------

